

Irony, Federal Government Style (see page three) - ljordan
http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-9.pdf

======
ljordan
On the way out of the house this morning I heard that "the Federal Government
will continue to operate until March".

------
ljordan
Yes the intention was that the Paperwork Reduction Act section requires an
entire page while utilizing about 10% of it. I didn't realize the scribd link
was present, let alone not funny. I pasted in the link from uscis.gov.

------
dangrossman
I'm missing the irony...

~~~
Retric
_5\. an outcome of events contrary to what was, or might have been, expected._

Perhaps a rewording might help you out.

Paperwork Reduction Act _Send comments regarding the burden estimate or any
other aspect of this collection of information, including suggestions for
reducing the burden, to:_ In the interest of producing less paperwork please
fill in information about how we can ask fewer questions.. (Would sending
them, "stop asking this question" count?)

"The public reporting burden for this collection of information is estimated
at 12 minutes per response, _including the time for reviewing instructions_
and completing and submitting the form." In the interest of saving you time we
feel it's important to inform you that we expect you to spend 15 seconds
reading this sentence.

PS: Or you could rewrite the whole section as: In the interest in reducing the
time it takes to read these instructions and fill out this form, please read
the following and fill this section so we might at some point in the future
may be able to reduce the time it takes to fill out this form.

~~~
dangrossman
The [scribd] link for this submission does not go to the same document as the
pdf link. It's a 1991 form with no paperwork reduction act message. Page 3 is
just a list of acceptable forms of identification.

